# Discovery Bikes



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

Just thought i would let all you "trekkies" know that, as i can see, you can get the discovery team scheme on the new project one website. However its at a premium($450)...


----------



## AsianPersuasion (Apr 3, 2004)

never liked the postal scheme. won't like the discovery scheme. why sport sponsors when they're not yours. it cracks me up everytime when i see a 250lb+ guy in full postal colors on a full postal trek.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

AsianPersuasion said:


> it cracks me up everytime when i see a 250lb+ guy in full postal colors on a full postal trek.


----------

